# Maltipoo Crying



## katmarshmodel (Dec 4, 2013)

Archer is 12 weeks old and very loved. He is starting to cry loudly when we place him in his pinned area when he wakes up in the early morning. We don't stay up with him because it's usually 4 or 5 am. He cries for at least 20 minutes. Somedays it can be over 30 minutes or until I get up about 6am. I don't want him becoming too attached where we can't leave him for short periods of time at home or have him crying when we are in just another room. I have his toys, chew bones, and music playing for him. Any advice is welcome. Thank you!

Kat and Archer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this the first time that he is getting up in the morning? Does he have to potty, or has he already gone?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I know with Bella we had to wake up much earlier than normal so that she could go potty, you will probably find that you'll need to do the same. Just until he learns to hold it longer, which does happen as their bodies mature. If he's not waking you up until 5:00 a.m. (and he's only 12 weeks old), I'd say you are lucky lol!  Maybe you could try getting up, taking him to go potty and then placing him in the exercise pen or gated area with safe toys etc., so that he could play on his own for another 45 minutes or so. Then maybe you could sneak back to bed for a little more rest?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, I still have to deal with this sometimes. Sounds like once Archer is up he wants to play if he only does it in the mornings. 

Gustave used to do this when he was a puppy and he will still do it at times. If he's up early and ready to go, no one is allowed to continue sleeping. I usually ignore him. That does the trick for the most part. 

When he still doesn't stop I put him in his crate. Not as a punishment but because he loves his crate and sees it as nap time. He goes to sleep right away and we get some peace. You could try that, put Archer in his usual relaxed, sleepy time area. You could also try holding Archer close to your chest with very gentle pressure(like a hug, no more pressure than you would use with a baby) for a few minutes. That always works with Gustave in the mornings. It relaxes him and calms him down. 

Good luck!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissy has to get up around 4:30 and go potty. Everyday! Then she goes back to sleep.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy always woke around 4 when he was really young, but he wanted to play, he wouldn't cry he would do that little squeeky bark at me to wake me up, and me like a fool got up for 2 weeks at 4 a.m. and that was me. Now, Sammy will occastionally wake me around 5, he goes potty and back to bed we go, last week we slept until almost 9 a.m. that's the longest I have every slept in years, usually it's around 7 on weekends  He sleeps in bed with us so he probably doesn't mind as much having to go back to bed.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He still is very young! We have a soft sided crate with open top by my bed. Boo always slept through the night and would get up very early. We would take him out and then put him back and usually he would go back to sleep. If he wined, I would drape my arm over and keep it there until he settled down. If that didn't work, he ended up in bed with us  but would go right to sleep.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, he is still very young.

Think about a baby getting up to be changed, then Mom puts her in her crib again with toys and walks away to sleep another 2 hours....

He probably needs to go out and get a snuggle. I wouldn't play with him, but do snuggle a bit and then like others have said: Put him back where he sleeps with you (assuming he sleeps in your room?), say your usual sleep words and go back to sleep.

He will learn to do the same.

He may not learn right away and you may have some early mornings ahead. But having a puppy (ANY puppy) is like having a newborn in the house. Many new puppy owners don't understand this. But it is just like a baby in the house: You lose sleep.

Many fluffs even as adults have to get up early to potty. Grace sleeps through the night but is up between 4-6 every morning needing out. Then she goes back to sleep.

But he is very young to go from sleeping all night alone to being expected to play alone while you sleep another 2 hours.

Maltese are social creatures... so that is very hard for a very young puppy to understand.


----------



## katmarshmodel (Dec 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is this the first time that he is getting up in the morning? Does he have to potty, or has he already gone?


He wakes us up at 2 am for potty and usually sleeps until 5 or so. Then he is UP! he thinks it is play time and when we put him the Archer play zone, he whines because we aren't there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katmarshmodel (Dec 4, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Yes, he is still very young.
> 
> Think about a baby getting up to be changed, then Mom puts her in her crib again with toys and walks away to sleep another 2 hours....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. He sleeps in our bed or in his soft crate by the bed. We try having him in his bed but he does better with us. He taps me when he needs to potty and not daddy. It's comical. I guess he likes me . I will try snuggling with him for a few minutes before trying to go to bed again. It seems like around 4 or 5am he is ready to go. Daddy doesn't get up early with him so it's up to me to give him breakfast and do our morning routine. I just want to make sure he is happy and loved. Being a first time puppy mom is not easy but it's nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

katmarshmodel said:


> Thanks for the advice. He sleeps in our bed or in his soft crate by the bed. We try having him in his bed but he does better with us. He taps me when he needs to potty and not daddy. It's comical. I guess he likes me . I will try snuggling with him for a few minutes before trying to go to bed again. It seems like around 4 or 5am he is ready to go. Daddy doesn't get up early with him so it's up to me to give him breakfast and do our morning routine. I just want to make sure he is happy and loved. Being a first time puppy mom is not easy but it's nice.



Most moms are the ones who get up with the infants/babies/kiddos too.... so... yep.

Puppies are hard work, but they are worth it.

Grace slept in bed with me too, so no worries. She knows the drill now and goes back to sleep once she goes out.

I didn't do anything special to make her sleep all night. I didn't worry about it. I figured when the time comes it will happen, and it did. Much sooner than I expected.

But that first month or so was a lot of night waking.

Him needing out at 2 and then again a few hours later is normal. Remember he has a tiny bladder.

It will get easier as he gets older  I promise.


----------

